# Daiwa Saltist STT20H vs Sealine-X SL-X20SHA



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

STT20H -/L 2CRBB, 2BB, 1RB 6.1 : 1 36.0" 0 12/420, 14/350, 20/210 15.4 

SL-X20SHA -/L 3 CRBB 6.1: 1 35.0 16.00 12/420, 14/350, 20/210 15.4 

Opinions? Anyone have both? Which one casts better?

I have a 525 mag now and I'm thinking about buying one of these.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I put a thread in the Open Forum doing a photo comparison of the 30H vs the 525. Check it out, might be some good information for you. The 30H will be getting it's first outing this weekend if the weather holds up.

Edit: Here's the thread...http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47303


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I have both, drags- equal, clicker-slight edge to the Saltist,casting-seems to be about the same,line retrieve- edge seems to go to the 20H. Biggest thing I like about the 20H is the fact the gear box has been moved forward and does not rub on my finger any more.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

INSTANT ANTI REVERSE IN THE SALTIST!!!! Drives me nuckin futs on the SHA


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> INSTANT ANTI REVERSE IN THE SALTIST!!!! Drives me nuckin futs on the SHA


Agreed! I had a Slosh 20 that drove me bonkers. Got rid of it real quick just because of that.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

i read that other post. thanks.

hey if you get a chance to use it this weekend, let me know how it goes.

i think i'm leaning towards the saltist.

maybe i can pick up a sha used at some point.

i like to try stuff out, you can never have too many reels, right?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The weather looks like it's going to take a crap this weekend, so I probably won't fish it. At the very least I've got to get out and cast that puppy a few times. Definitely want to get a distance comparison to the 525 to see what happens.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

what does IAR have to do with original post as to casting ability.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

justinstewart said:


> *Opinions? * Anyone have both? Which one casts better?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i wanted the torium 14 but i think im set on gettin these! esp cuz i love the grandwaves!


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

May see stupid but I have the SST 40. I used it when I was starting becasue I had it and it was paid for. It this the same reel only bigger?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you have an SST or STT? The STT 30H is what I have.


----------

